# Got Critical Skills Visa !!!



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

Finally, after 2 months of wait, I got my Work Permit / Temporary residence visa to stay and find a job in South Africa. Got duration for 1 year.


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Congrats, @ajueapen!!!!

May I ask where you applied from (VFS SA or embassy at India)? And also, what is the enter-by date on your 1-year visa?

-RevK


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Well done, @ajueapen!!!!


----------



## ajueapen (Oct 27, 2015)

revk said:


> Congrats, @ajueapen!!!!
> 
> May I ask where you applied from (VFS SA or embassy at India)? And also, what is the enter-by date on your 1-year visa?
> 
> -RevK


Thanks Revk.

Applied via SA Embassy in Botswana, as I reside in Botswana. 

There is no enter by date in my visa. It says Multiple Entry for 1 year. So planning to drive down and see if I get any job before I move in.


----------



## Debogoski (Feb 17, 2019)

I am planning to do the same from Zambia. How was your experience with the job hunt?


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

We are in the same shoes, Debogoski. Applying from Lusaka...my take is that you must try different job hunt tactics. Apply on job boards but target actual organisations. Some MNCs as well as small firms do not have the budget/time to involve recruitment agencies.


----------



## fchirara (Sep 12, 2016)

What steps should one take after receiving the 1 year temporary permit?


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

Best thing is to get to SA, look for a job while there. You can apply remotely but I've learnt that most employers want someone already on the ground. Good luck!


----------



## fchirara (Sep 12, 2016)

Kepler-452b said:


> Best thing is to get to SA, look for a job while there. You can apply remotely but I've learnt that most employers want someone already on the ground. Good luck!


Thanks mate will certainly do that


----------

